# Crawfish & Shrimp Boil



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Crawfish & Shrimp Boil*

Went to a crawfish & shrimp boil today at a friend/coworker's house on Dauphin Island.
This was sponsored by our employer for exceeding sales quotas in the first quarter.
It turned into a much larger event with several of our customers invited and other friends and neighbors.
A great time was had by all, no less than six pots were dumped on the main table and it was all devoured every time.
Live crawfish, jumbo shrimp caught that morning, fresh Conecuh sausage, potatoes, sweet corn, mushrooms, heads of garlic, Brussel sprouts and cauliflower cooked in a great spicy boil.

Fresh batch coming off boil



Stopping the cook and allow it to absorb boil



Going to the table








This was the place to be today, six table fulls of awesomeness


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yessir!!! Looks like a table fer me!!! Ohhh but I wasn't there, what gives??? hahaha


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome spread chili!


----------

